# vim over cifs bug

## kenamat

Hello,

When I work with vim over a cifs-mounted partition, I can save fine the first time, but after this, every time I try to save (and I save a lot), I get a wrong and annoying warning message: "WARNING: The file has been changed since reading it!!!", and I need to confirm that I want to save every time.

I've looked on the internet and found simlar problems as old as 2006 but never found any solution.

So I try here, even if it's not really a gentoo problem, but I've often found reliable help here!!

Thanks in advance.

client kernel:

Linux kenamat 2.6.32-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 28 16:32:15 CET 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4400 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

server kernel:

Linux nuage 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Fri Jan 22 15:11:16 CET 2010 i686 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

client cifs:

version:        1.61

mount line:

//nuage/site /net/nuage/site cifs user,uid=504,gid=504,mode=775,nobrl,iocharset=utf8,noatime 0 0

----------

## cwr

It might be an ownership change; even though you have write permissions

on the mount, you may not actually be the owner of the file you are editing.

Will

----------

## kenamat

No, I don't think so... I've got the bug even if I've created the file. And the 1st time I write to the file, everything is fine.

I've seen somewhere that this bug was referred to as the "cifs timestamp bug". It's just that nobody ever mention a solution to it  :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

What filesystem is the server exporting over CIFS?

----------

## kenamat

ext4

I'll mkfs.* another partition to try another fs.

----------

## kenamat

not better with reiserfs

----------

